# Ask Questions Please



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm new to Windows 10.
But I can use Google {Since I use Opera} to research issues with 10.

Neither Edge or IE 11 would allow me to use Google.
Shame on Microsoft. 

I suggest you use Opera as your default browser.
Once you install Opera you can set it as your default browser.

Link---- Browser | Fast & Safe Web Browser | Download Free | Opera

Lose the strange things Edge & IE 11 do to you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I use google all the time with either IE or Edge . .


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Post #1 incorrect. You just have to go to the Advanced settings in Edge for example, choose search in the address bar with, and change from Bing to what you want,


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Corday said:


> Post #1 incorrect. You just have to go to the Advanced settings in Edge for example, choose search in the address bar with, and change from Bing to what you want,


I only have Bing there to choose from--


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I use Google as well with Edge and IE 11 in Windows 10. No shame to Microsoft here.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

If someone who has set Google as the default search engine would post a screenshot of their "Change search engine" window like I did, it would be helpful. 

Pictures are worth a thousand words. 

I use--- The desktop app of--- Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload

to post screenshots in forums.

It is free. 


You can use it online, but that is tedious. 

I've used it for 5 years & it usually works good.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, as far as I know you cannot use google search as it is not open source and Edge only supports open source. I cannot get google as default search in edge either, if anyone is able to I would appreciate knowing how. I get this message always (and I have set permissions in the registry) " we couldn't set google search (discovered, what ever this means?) as your default search engine please try again later".


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

jenae said:


> Hi, as far as I know you cannot use google search as it is not open source and Edge only supports open source. I cannot get google as default search in edge either, if anyone is able to I would appreciate knowing how. I get this message always (and I have set permissions in the registry) " we couldn't set google search (discovered, what ever this means?) as your default search engine please try again later".


Thanks. 

I can't even go to Google on Edge.










I used --- https://imgsafe.org/

for this screenshot.
Postimage is down right now. 

I think Microsoft does not like Google.
There is BIG money involved.

Bing$$$$
Google$$$$

Why don't they cooperate instead of competing ?
I would add more but my brain is a bit fuzzy.
Head injuries & age.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have Google in Trusted Sites---


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

medab1 said:


> If someone who has set Google as the default search engine would post a screenshot of their "Change search engine" window like I did, it would be helpful.
> 
> Pictures are worth a thousand words.


Yes they are. Here you go.









Here's what you do. You first visit Google.com and then you go to advanced settings in Edge. Edge will automatically discover Google as a search engine (as shown in the screenshot above), so you can select it and set is as default.



> Hi, as far as I know you cannot use google search as it is not open source and Edge only supports open source.


I wouldn't know about that (share your source of that info please), but I've had Google search as the default the very moment I installed 10. I just removed it and added it afresh to provide the screenshot above and the end result is as follows:










As you can see, Bing is NO LONGER the default search provider, Google is.

Jenae, do you have web search (in Windows Search) and Cortana enabled? I don't because I'd like local results only plus Cortana is not available in my region. Of course I could just change my region to US or UK to get Cortana back, but I don't like Cortana either. Long story short, I suspect Cortana and web search being enabled in Windows 10 could be preventing the switch, but that's assuming that Edge, Cortana and Windows Search rely on the same search engine settings. There is no inbuilt setting for changing the search engine used by Cortana and Windows Search, which makes me believe they rely on Edge's search settings. This is just my theory though.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Edge will not allow me to visit Google as shown in my screenshot.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

medab1 said:


> Edge will not allow me to visit Google as shown in my screenshot.


Something else is the problem then. Please check your system date and time and make sure it's set correctly. Check your timezone settings as well as region/location settings.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

My time is correct---


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

medab1 said:


> My time is correct---


You're still getting the certificate error?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I cannot set google.com as my search engine in edge, it automatically reverts to google.com.au and gives me the error I referenced in post #7, cortana and windows search are long gone, from my system. Google will (and with good reason) not release their search engine to open source. I suspect some of my modifications have created this problem , though I note others (google) report the same problem, I do not use any MS browsers so this does not personally bother me, however as a computer scientist and former professor I get asked a lot about these sort of problems.. priorities dictate that this is a low order, still if anyone has a suggestion I am all ears.. thanks Stancestans for your contribution.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jenae said:


> Google will (and with good reason) not release their search engine to open source.


You are mistaking OpenSearch specification with open source. Take a look here https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/mt203634(v=vs.85).aspx. Google Search is not open source, but it does follow OpenSearch specification(s), which is a requirement for it to be discovered by Edge. Any other search provider that follows the OpenSearch specification, whether closed source or open source, will be detected by Edge.



> I suspect some of my modifications have created this problem


I believe so too. I was able to add Google.com.au and set it as default and it automatically merged with the already existing Google.com entry. Even though Google.com and Google.com.au are both detected separately, the search provider entries are merged into one, Google, and the search results always opened in google.com and at the bottom of the results page there is a link for choosing the google site for my region instead.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is my screen shot.

What build of Windows 10 are you using.

The screen shot is from Windows 10x64 build 10586.218


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the Google Discovered choice, but as Jenae says, don't know how to activate in that Settings area. Here's a workaround in a different area: Make the Windows 10 Start Menu and Cortana Search Google Instead of Bing


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lead3 said:


> Here is my screen shot.
> 
> What build of Windows 10 are you using.
> 
> The screen shot is from Windows 10x64 build 10586.218


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Are you still having the certificate error despite your system date and time being correct?


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> Are you still having the certificate error despite your system date and time being correct?


Yes.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

medab1 said:


> Yes.


Did sfc /scannow--- & rebooted---










Still no Google---


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Before you try to change the search engine to Google, open Edge and enter Google.com and wait for the page to open. Then go to to settings. You should see Google is discovered.

see this:

Change the default search engine in Microsoft Edge - Windows Help -


I did the same for Yahoo.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lead3 said:


> Before you try to change the search engine to Google, open Edge and enter Google.com and wait for the page to open. Then go to to settings. You should see Google is discovered.
> 
> see this:
> 
> ...


I still get this message---


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Got Postimage to work again.
I uninstalled the desktop app with Revo & restarted & installed it again & pinned it back to the Taskbar & it works like before.
I had to tweak the settings again.
I really rely on it for posting screenshots to forums.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's see if you have certificate errors in IE as well. Open Internet Explorer, type https://www.google.com and press Enter.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> Let's see if you have certificate errors in IE as well. Open Internet Explorer, type https://www.google.com and press Enter.


Yes.
Can't get to Google.
Removed IE 11 from Windows Features.

This is a curious problem I wanted to solve.
Maybe in July at the official release this issue will be fixed.
Windows 10 is a work in progress.

I read in the news that Windows Updates for 10 are having problems.
I concur.
Picture---


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

medab1 said:


> Windows 10 is a work in progress.
> 
> I read in the news that Windows Updates for 10 are having problems.


Yes it is, so is Edge. While 10 is mostly usable, some malfunctions will eat at your brain. There's not much info on some problems and fixing them is a painstaking feat. The certificate error in Edge is one of them, especially if incorrect time and date is not the cause. As for Windows Update, I've never liked the approach of forced updates. Luckily for Windows 10 Pro and Enterprise there's some control over updates, and in combination with the showhide utility, you get to selectively install updates.

I unpinned Edge from Start menu and Taskbar and use alternative browsers as default and simply ignore it's existence. IE is a lot more tolerable and improved, but still doesn't cut it for me. If you wanna use Edge as your main browser, go in knowing it is work in progress.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jenae said:


> I do not use any MS browsers so this does not personally bother me... still if anyone has a suggestion I am all ears


I tracked changes made in the Registry by Edge (using Process Monitor) when you set/change the search provider and found out the key in question is *HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\MicrosoftEdge\Protected - It is a violation of Windows Policy to modify. See aka.ms/browserpolicy* and the entry is *ProtectedSearchScopes*

I exported the key when default search provider is Bing and then Google. I tested each reg file and sure enough they did change the default provider when imported/merged. Here are the contents of the exported key for:

Google:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\MicrosoftEdge\Protected - It is a violation of Windows Policy to modify. See aka.ms/browserpolicy]
"ProtectedHomepages"=hex:01,00,00,00,d8,ed,45,d0,3a,35,0a,ec,24,ab,dc,91,8d,65,\
  37,e9,18,e2,20,2c,6e,68,27,de,77,e1,ba,16,65,52,3b,04,a1,6b,79,ac,e1,db,30,\
  7e,0c,57,a5,13,14,81,c5,b5,0b,2e,87,e1,e3,a3,f4,39,8a,cf,92,20,ab,a6,f7,d0,\
  68,0e,43,bf,8b,13,7f,35,22,50,c3,3e,6f,d4,a2,71,dd,62,6a,51,fd,fa,0a,3b,b5,\
  7f
"HomepagesUpgradeVersion"=dword:00000001
"ProtectedSearchScopes"=hex:01,00,00,00,61,ff,1d,ae,a1,64,c5,eb,5d,f2,70,d9,1a,\
  18,79,46,71,3e,70,9f,66,f7,cb,ad,96,48,a5,0a,b0,e0,43,a1,b2,73,5c,c7,51,a7,\
  cb,84,ba,48,d9,b7,61,b1,62,a9,6a,93,8a,86,9f,98,2d,a9,8a,84,47,62,ab,cc,71,\
  9e,77,d1,0b,15,00,2f,b7,d3,72,d1,32,07,6b,b7,cc,54,68,a1,0e,cf,b5,0e,9f,9c,\
  d6,41,25,0e,37,35,05,3c,ac,b7,e3,b8,ca,1b,19,49,ea,2a,92,fb,32,4a,4e,14,2d,\
  08,89,e5,3c,7a,30,de,0f,20,b8,3c,96,3a,a8,5f,01,c7,85,bb,c0,8d,70,ab,83,f5,\
  46,61,3a,8a,d4,c7,15,68,02,44,84,fa,b3,a7,5e,bf,09,3e,79,fd,5e,11,68,9f,9f,\
  fe,c6,a4,da,48,50,d1,d2,26,74,97,bd,3e,ce,60,2b,ea,89,af,ac,b5,6c,bf,56,b1,\
  e2,9c,92,08,e6,e0,f5,b9,7d,80,31,7d,e4,5d,29,80,2c,91,14,de,a4,92,df,63,52,\
  ba,4d,30,aa,c0,e9,bb,1f,39,ed,f1,08,2b,63,89,5a,41,75,85,39,3b,e3,b8,17,98,\
  c3,1b,8c,9d,bd,5d,5c,39,32,ea,af,62,d0,54,b6,f2,ed,93,a1,1e,f9,0c,e0,06,b8,\
  a5,23,0a,88,9e,2e,cc,d4,c4,c5,21,e9,cd,9e,4d,44,ed,f8,45,07,a1,49,e9,90,bf,\
  27,5b,7f,16,c1,f1,79,9b,ac,69,29,60,01,4d,e4,15,f0,be,17,a8,9f,16,90,55,9e,\
  09,50,5d,a5,3c,0d,11,4e,80,1c,66,4d,21,34,64,00,fa,0f,3c,0b,3b,b7,a4,e6,14,\
  b5,27,60,b5,f4,7f,55,4f,42,55,3d,0d,69,7f,ff,2e,1b,fe,77,b6,59,52,56,5c,2f,\
  49,09,b6,c5,19,08,c3,ad,a2,19,48,81,81,3d,b5,64,f3,a4,7a,0d,bb,32,06,cc,fb,\
  75,d0,db,6d,a0,2e,0c,42,07,de,9f,b5,56,6b,cd,f1,f6,f1,3f,fd,77,dc,a6,d6,5e,\
  a5,26,64,ab,a6,b9,07,c6,8e,39,2d,2c,12,d0,6e,ed,d3,69,ac,51,ac,cb,66,0c,ce,\
  90,36,9f,64,1e,81,e6,ac,b7,04,55,b0,66,56,a2,12,ce,77,23,a7,84,90,b8,b5,5e,\
  4b,08,26,f3,52,12,00,42,84,f5,ed,fe,0f,5a,b1,6e,e5,48,c2,27,34,75,7b,b3,fa,\
  f9,8c,5b,ea,a0,a4,44,f5,4c,79,17,1d,de,a7,40,0b,ae,17,12,05,c3,d2,f8,aa,d5,\
  7d,9a,24,16,e9,0e,cd,1e,63,b3,4d,9e,c0,9b,e7,f5,44,4a,ea,e7,e3,77,ca,b9,83,\
  f3,24,16,31,17,c9,3d,82,ec,91,9b,7b,fd,64,24,cb,5e,42,d5,29,96,d3,aa,29,56,\
  d0,4b,d5,1c,f7,50,cf,89,5d,6a,ed,46,c3,9f,6f,a1,08,df,53,f0,da,9c,63,ea,35,\
  cf,ff,8f,48,b7,c7,23,a0,1c,9b,fc,ab,16,9c,bf,c4,f5,25,2c,39,7c,e6,cd,0a,0a,\
  90,ea,7f,33,cd,05,bd,d7,62,bc,ea,c0,be,7b,3a,c1,56,9f,e0,e6,8a,5d,9d,2b,fb,\
  8c,cc,e8,85,5c,69,30,52,fd,c0,77,a8,63,eb,d4,72,3f,7b,fa,ae,dc,74,6d,27,75,\
  bc,d0,39,01,77,e3,8d,c3,ce,86,ed,88,35,35,b9,32,5b,c4,93,f2,ae,b6,4f,ba,b2,\
  08,37,49,94,09,2c,cd,2c,bc,49,8a,56,42,fd,db,c0,3f,bf,da,40,ef,e4,cc,e2,53,\
  30,4a,47,ca,19,13,e8,65,f9,56,17,c5,c3,0e,a4,69,0d,6a,96,c5,4c,cc,c0
"SearchScopesUpgradeVersion"=dword:00000001
```
Bing:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\AppContainer\Storage\microsoft.microsoftedge_8wekyb3d8bbwe\MicrosoftEdge\Protected - It is a violation of Windows Policy to modify. See aka.ms/browserpolicy]
"ProtectedHomepages"=hex:01,00,00,00,d8,ed,45,d0,3a,35,0a,ec,24,ab,dc,91,8d,65,\
  37,e9,18,e2,20,2c,6e,68,27,de,77,e1,ba,16,65,52,3b,04,a1,6b,79,ac,e1,db,30,\
  7e,0c,57,a5,13,14,81,c5,b5,0b,2e,87,e1,e3,a3,f4,39,8a,cf,92,20,ab,a6,f7,d0,\
  68,0e,43,bf,8b,13,7f,35,22,50,c3,3e,6f,d4,a2,71,dd,62,6a,51,fd,fa,0a,3b,b5,\
  7f
"HomepagesUpgradeVersion"=dword:00000001
"ProtectedSearchScopes"=hex:01,00,00,00,3b,45,9d,dd,13,7b,63,fd,33,f7,e2,e5,1c,\
  32,5e,78,6b,78,af,32,74,b1,62,6d,60,e2,83,03,ee,bb,df,a4,98,eb,0d,b2,2c,27,\
  8d,1f,46,11,d8,98,21,7e,68,23,a4,b3,dd,b6,ba,9f,fa,e5,fe,36,01,cd,45,5e,5d,\
  e7,bc,23,04,62,44,20,bb,a5,1c,46,63,50,ea,7f,b2,00,92,cf,73,6e,b7,eb,d9,b3,\
  00,74,48,d9,72,46,23,67,71,8c,3b,dc,6f,86,d3,99,04,34,db,68,f4,55,e7,88,e7,\
  6c,23,52,0e,b4,50,c9,99,3a,2f,b8,f8,92,f3,47,db,c5,1f,3f,32,79,e2,04,2d,7b,\
  d3,68,3c,21,b4,3a,0f,2b,86,14,96,19,5d,7f,68,2a,39,12,a7,64,4c,6e,82,70,44,\
  2e,74,19,c5,f4,6e,bb,08,c8,b2,01,5e,ea,04,aa,97,39,5b,3c,b3,46,5a,e2,f4,98,\
  cc,db,c0,bc,1c,2c,11,32,6f,86,d9,55,ca,93,ff,a8,aa,16,29,5d,1e,8a,bc,43,e0,\
  3b,19,29,fc,03,96,82,61,17,10,90,e2,98,ed,2b,08,e0,9c,9b,a7,a5,9b,99,51,81,\
  da,34,c6,6b,92,ea,2e,38,79,1a,39,2e,21,9c,18,38,a8,96,7b,56,5a,d7,52,47,02,\
  38,cd,90,e9,4f,28,60,0b,2e,df,ed,27,6b,8c,51,78,16,8e,01,80,e3,97,5d,e4,f5,\
  0d,05,9e,5d,33,db,96,e6,d2,f4,a3,f7,c7,d4,f4,ac,ba,b0,95,dc,4d,a8,11,13,68,\
  1e,41,bb,cb,a8,ca,bc,f4,44,72,f9,5f,bc,b8,c1,ee,71,6e,ee,8d,fd,7a,95,9c,54,\
  2a,9e,92,5b,95,c2,03,23,65,a3,03,38,b6,aa,55,b5,54,a4,25,0a,28,2c,c8,a7,87,\
  04,4f,fc,76,7d,42,7a,d7,d0,2b,8c,8b,20,ab,b1,0d,8b,4a,2d,8f,42,68,f7,de,df,\
  07,e5,76,8c,0e,36,05,59,01,ef,c1,25,4c,c0,f1,e0,e4,58,53,d5,41,69,8b,b1,00,\
  a7,3c,2f,c1,a9,cc,83,74,6d,21,cf,12,be,2b,bc,ab,f7,82,48,1b,c7,f5,22,5e,e4,\
  d5,63,a9,e9,24,0e,c8,c5,8a,f7,2f,6d,0b,a2,b0,c2,d1,c6,0d,df,f7,a6,3e,35,3c,\
  b5,b2,2f,73,7a,a0,4b,dc,2c,23,d3,68,55,a4,a9,de,05,22,e2,26,79,a7,04,69,4f,\
  67,39,c0,c1,66,c7,12,ba,86,98,14,18,2c,b0,3e,3e,38,c5,27,82,6d,72,9c,f6,8f,\
  a7,a3,75,a4,53,01,47,70,6c,7e,fb,98,ce,85,e6,ef,a2,4a,43,f5,31,5b,f2,4f,60,\
  3c,f8,48,40,a4,43,17,5e,6e,46,e9,cf,3c,5a,da,17,2a,30,93,6a,24,12,60,ee,12,\
  32,19,f0,9d,62,26,45,ce,30,84,32,08,34,25,a6,7f,fd,cd,98,61,97,f2,dc,02,5d,\
  49,bc,73,bd,4d,1a,0d,f7,6e,0c,ad,a7,c0,12,89,f8,cb,6a,67,23,d6,1e,31,43,d8,\
  ce,15,da,ad,5a,f1,6b,11,e2,d3,b9,0a,c7,b0,7a,f3,a4,21,e7,70,69,0a,40,45,07,\
  75,12,32,68,0e,9a,c2,91,bb,05,d9,31,c1,82,d2,fd,b1,2a,e0,95,23,84,7f,da,d8,\
  37,e6,e8,0e,79,3d,29,f0,8f,6c,23,3c,af,87,01,0a,08,fa,01,02,f0,70,2e,9c,cf,\
  c2,24,d3,d6,db,cc,78,50,8a,30,79,84,6c,f0,f5,eb,c5,ee,4e,bd,fd,3e,72,b8,7d,\
  6a,e8,a0,4c,93,29,a1,df,14,80,33,16,c4,01,68,39,93,31,47,bb,5e,f5,dd
"SearchScopesUpgradeVersion"=dword:00000001
```
Attached both reg files in a zipped folder as well.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I personally like Bing when making computer related searches. Nothing wrong with Post #29, but if it was me, I'd merely put: https://www.google.com/webhp?gws_rd=ssl in the Edge Search-bar along with maybe 3 or 4 other most used sites.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Stancestans, I have already gone down the registry path,(even checking permissions, which were OK) and it still gives the same error when I check in edge for the default search. I will wait as I do not use edge (chrome) until MS get it right.

Edit, since my error is different I suggest the OP give your mod a try, it may work for him. I had a friend in England send me his registry entries as he can get google search, I wonder if it's just google.com.au? I should mention I even have the bingtogoogle extension added to chrome.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi Stancestans, I have already gone down the registry path,(even checking permissions, which were OK) and it still gives the same error when I check in edge for the default search. I will wait as I do not use edge (chrome) until MS get it right.
> 
> Edit, since my error is different I suggest the OP give your mod a try, it may work for him. I had a friend in England send me his registry entries as he can get google search, I wonder if it's just google.com.au? I should mention I even have the bingtogoogle extension added to chrome.


I know for sure that it's not google.com.au because I successfully added it to Edge after removing google.com. I removed it because even though they were both being discovered separately, they were merged into one entry so I remove all and remained with Bing only, restarted Edge and added Google Australia without a problem. I noticed something interesting though. It didn't matter whether I added Google Australia or google.com as the search provider, search results always opened in Google.com, the parent domain, and at the bottom of the results page there is a link to use my region's version of Google.

OP can't even access Google to begin with, and gets a certificate error which can't be bypassed even though the option is there. I doubt importing the registry entries will be any good for them if they can't even access Google on both IE and Edge.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Tried the .reg files.
No luck.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

medab1 said:


> Tried the .reg files.
> No luck.


By no luck you mean you still get the certificate error or you mean search settings were not affected by importing the reg keys?


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> By no luck you mean you still get the certificate error or you mean search settings were not affected by importing the reg keys?


Yes.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Close Edge, merge the reg file for Google, open Edge and post a screenshot of the search settings.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> Close Edge, merge the reg file for Google, open Edge and post a screenshot of the search settings.


Hope this screenshot is what you want---










Still no Google.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

medab1 said:


> Hope this screenshot is what you want---
> 
> Still no Google.


Well, can't help you further. Hopefully MS will in a future release.


----------



## medab1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> Well, can't help you further. Hopefully MS will in a future release.



Windows 10 is a work in progress.
Full of bugs.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I definitely know it's a setting I have invoked, something I should have tried earlier using a standard account I have google as my search engine in edge. Give me some time and I will find a workaround.


----------

